
Windows Phone site marked as “may be hacked” by Google - nsp
https://www.google.com/search?q=windows%20phone&rct=j
======
patcheudor
[https://www.google.com/transparencyreport/safebrowsing/diagn...](https://www.google.com/transparencyreport/safebrowsing/diagnostic/#url=www.windowsphone.com)

"Not dangerous

Safe Browsing has not recently seen malicious content on
www.windowsphone.com."

------
JonRB
I'm still seeing this - I wonder what their metric is for figuring out these
things.

------
dogma1138
not anymore / not for me.

~~~
nalllar
Still seeing it here.

~~~
throwaway2016a
Same. Still seeing it.

~~~
dogma1138
Just checked it, Google.co.uk says it's fine, Google.com says might be
infected.

Chrome doesn't give out the malicious site warning on the redirect on either.

